# Authority dog food from Petsmart



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

As anyone fed Authority from Petsmart, I think it's their brand. I got a coupon in the mail for 10 dollars off, and my dad has been buying us food lately so I thought I'd hit him up on that one. So we went and got an 18lb bag of the lamb formula and got out the door with it for less than 10 bucks. I know TOTW is the best... :roll:But is this stuff as bad as say purina? I don't see corn in the ingredients, but I do see wheat down the list and beef tallow (what is that?) Anyway we'll feed her out the bag and then probably just go back to TOTW, its so close in price.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i used it with my rottie ..on the third bag he got real sick on it he could not keep it down .it was shooting out of both ends they do not use set ingredients and something in that bag did not like him ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ohh yuckie poor dog! Good to know.


----------

